
The Sparrow Opportunity - aaronbrethorst
http://appcubby.com/blog/the-sparrow-opportunity/
======
P4tr3ck
As an iOS app developer I found this to be a very interesting read if and how
sustainable iOS app development is possible.

It seems for an (independent) iOS app developer to be successful one needs to:

1\. Create a great app that provides value to customers 2\. Solve the problem
of visibility somehow (I find myself and my app in this stage) 3\. Pivot to a
sustainable business model

